# T-max positive



## jimi-the-jive (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking for 5x4 black and white positve, i heard there's a method to develop tmax as a positve, does anyone know how to do it and what chemicals i'd need.

Also someone said you can contact print on to another negative, does anyone know what kind of exposure time i'd be looking at.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 27, 2008)

T-max 100 positive kit
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/29115-REG/Kodak_8121188_T_Max_100_Direct_Positive.html

  I&#8217;ve never used the t-max positive kit, have used the discontinued Agfa Scala in 35mm, but sent it out for processing; you&#8217;re basically looking for b&w movie film processing, if your are near Denver look in to http://www.dr5.com/


----------



## jimi-the-jive (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah it looks great for 100 but i'm looking for something to do 400. and i'm in dublin Ireland. but thanx if i'm doing 100 i'll use that,


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if pull processing will work with the Kodak kit, Agfa Scala was designed to process at 100-800(?) iso so maybe it could work with the Kodak, also Rollei/Maco is working on a replacement for Scala not sure if it is out yet and sizes


----------

